

Google hiring hitting natural limits? - otoburb
http://www.juliandunn.net/2012/03/19/whats-it-like-to-interview-at-google/

======
debacle
This is probably the first even-handed response by someone who either didn't
get hired by Google or left Google that I have read. I also think it brings up
some very good points and I'm surprised that Google doesn't specialize more
than it does.

My only rebuttal would be that cat herding is unavoidable when you're a TPM.
If you are in a situation where you aren't herding cats either you've
developed a very good system or your organization doesn't need a TPM.

